# Got a "Clue"? Well you'll have another chance



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

_Clue_, a fun movie of 1985 (with a great cast) is being remade? (Why? I liked the first one!)

http://popwatch.ew.com/popwatch/200...get-todayslatest-'Clue'?+A+movie+remake?+Why?!

Gore Verbinski [strike]Vidal[/strike] from _Pirates of the Caribbean_ fame, looks to be the current director (you know how these things can change...) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't believe it either. But for the exact opposite reason as you.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hollywood seems content with doing remakes,regardless of public opinion.
I guess as long as the studios continue to do "break even" business or better at the box office,the trend will continue.
Take the recent remake of Friday the 13th for example...it was widely reported that the film owns the box office record for best opening weekend ever for a horror film.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Gore Vidal from _Pirates of the Caribbean_ fame, looks to be the current director (you know how these things can change...)


They sure can! Let's change Vidal to Verbinski...


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Hollywood seems content with doing remakes,regardless of public opinion.
> I guess as long as the studios continue to do "break even" business or better at the box office,the trend will continue.
> Take the recent remake of Friday the 13th for example...it was widely reported that the film owns the box office record for best opening weekend ever for a horror film.


There is your public opinion. People go see remakes and since the studios want to make money they'll continue with them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Of course they're remaking anything and everything, but this isn't new. Back before VCRs, films were routinely remade and there were no complaints. When films went from silent to talking, films were remade, and when they went from b&w to color, they were remade... _The Front Page_, a 1931 film, was remade as _His Girl Friday_, _The Front Page_, and_ Switching Channels_. It's been 20 years, I'm surprised no one has remade it again.

For those with shorter memories and fewer Y-chromosomes, Mrs. Shadow tells me that _Her Best Friend's Wedding_ was remade as _Made Of Honor_ by switching genders around... and does anyone else think _Chocolat_ was a remake of _Footloose_? Let's not even discuss _The Producers_ which was made into a play and then a movie musical!

Point is, remakes happen all the time, it's not exclusive to our time, and while I enjoyed _Clue_, it's not such a singular triumph of cinema that no one dares attempt to improve on the concept. Now... remake _The Godfather_ and we'll have words.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> They sure can! Let's change Vidal to Verbinski...


Done... Thanks for catching that. (and thanks for the humorous way to point it out.)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Point is, remakes happen all the time, it's not exclusive to our time, and while I enjoyed _Clue_, it's not such a singular triumph of cinema that no one dares attempt to improve on the concept.


Perhaps, but it'll be tough to improve upon Tim Curry's performnace.


----------

